# Dragon Blaster (Leprechaun)



## twebb6778 (Jan 16, 2020)

Built this for a friend who's obsessed with The Never Ending Story. I was really bummed when it didn't fire up first time. There was no schematic and I was about to post in a troubleshooting thread, but a thorough visual inspection determined I'd wired the expression jack wrong. Thanks for drilling that into us CDB!

This thing is fantastic. Sounds a little different to my Rainbow Machine, particularly the tracking rate, but so much fun to play around with.


----------



## dawson (Jan 16, 2020)

THE DRAGON BLASTER!

Nice work- those are the perfect knobs for the way you've done the finish/LED's!


----------



## p_wats (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 17, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great very good design!


----------



## Barry (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 6, 2020)

@twebb6778 , @chongmagic , @p_wats , @thedwest , @HypnoDirge - Ya'll have "Tone" / "Tracking" on the bottom middle and bottom right knobs of your versions of the Leprechaun, just like the original pedal. PedalPCB's build docs refer to these controls as "Regeneration" and "Dispersion". I doubt there's a difference in the actual build, but I gotta ask since these words really sound different as I imagine them. Why the diff?

From EQD's site: "The Tracking control adjusts the lag time between the wet and dry signals. Tone rolls off some treble for a darker, “vintage” sound. Clockwise Tone settings are bright, counterclockwise is dark."


----------



## p_wats (Nov 6, 2020)

In my experience the "tone" knob on my build makes things darker/brighter, but also causes the regeneration to run away a bit more in brighter settings depending on how the other knobs are set. Tracking/Dispersion seems to work as described. 

I don't have an EQD version to compare to, but my build sounds very much like all the Youtube videos/demos I've watched.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 6, 2020)

@p_wats - super helpful, that makes a lot of sense! Thanks for the quick reply, appreciate it.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 6, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> @p_wats - super helpful, that makes a lot of sense! Thanks for the quick reply, appreciate it.


Excellent. Glad that was helpful!


----------



## twebb6778 (Nov 6, 2020)

To be honest I just used the labels from the original.
I've got a rainbow machine and it's incredibly similar.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 17, 2020)

You know, @Cucurbitam0schata , I think I was wrong and the knobs shouldn't be labelled the same as the Rainbow Machine (a new thread questioning this just made me check my build). The controls are just so interactive that I never bothered to think about it much, but I think what I have labelled "Magic" is actually "Tone/Color" and vice/versa.


----------

